# Sparky, King of the Tank



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

This is Sparky... the new Betta. Mine died yesterday, so I completely tore the tank apart, cleaned EVERYTHING. Scrubbed it and all... took a sample of our water to the pet store, had it tested, they said it was all good, and I brought home another Betta. Threw the tank back together, floated him, and now he's in there. He's a lot more friendlier than the other one I had. Spastic never came to the side when you walked by, he never got excited at dinnertime. Nothing. So now Sparky sits in his tank on our bar in the kitchen. I love having a fish that reacts to me.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice looking fish youve got there


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Aw, cute! I love betta faces, they're in perpetual frowns.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Aww he is so cute.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

AW he is looking cute.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

my ct betta did the same thing when I had him in a smaller tank in the kitchen. Always follwed people who walked by and was always watching. Now that I put him in my 12 gallon, which is much more planted than his old one(fake plants though), he never leaves them. I got a lot of plants in the back corner and he never comes out and just stays in that back corner covered by the plants, so you never see him unless you look at the tank sideways and then you can kinda see him. Maybe its him just getting used to the tank idk. But nice betta =).


----------



## AIRBORNEGUY (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice betta! I am working on my tank right now, about to add three more neons, with the ultimate goal of adding a betta once the neons are established so that he hopefully realizes his place and doesn't kill any of the neons. I am so excited to finally get the betta in a few weeks.


----------

